
If you have ever had a problem grasping the importance of diversity in tech - DanBC
https://twitter.com/nke_ise/status/897756900753891328
======
awjr
Should be shown at the beginning of any tech presentation. It's very funny but
very insightful.

------
DanBC
Racist soap dispenser.

